
The Unusual Startup Incubator That Could Only Exist in Chattanooga - llambda
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2011/10/the-unusual-startup-incubator-that-could-only-exist-in-chattanooga/247498/
======
alexismadrigal
The politician in this article is a character. You should check out his
campaign literature.

